# Neptune Blue Pornography!



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok...got you to look. Here is my first 12 hour compliance photo. More to come in this thread!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulatations... The car looks great! Keep them coming :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

What? No Blue Andorians?
Congrats! Can't wait to hear more! Time to change your mein auto info.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gratuliere!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats, looks outstanding!

Erik


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Wishing you good weather, safe travels, and a large-capacity memory card on your camera so we can see some pics!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

:rofl: Funny thread title. You should've put NWS in your thread title as well. 

So, uhh, maybe you can show us what's under the hood and in the trunk later, right? :yummy: Sorry, that was too easy. 

Congrats, the car looks gorgeous!


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

The remainder are uploading from the camera now....stand by....


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

*More Porn!*

Ok guys and gals,

Here is a stab at a few pics. My hands were not steady from lack of sleep and over-caffeination so I apologize in advance for the quality. Will take more pictures tomorrow and then incorporate them in my write-up (ahem...Adrian...).












More to come tomorrow!!


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Vitacura said:


> What? No Blue Andorians?


Keep those in your cosmoline-coated dreams!!:rofl:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

cha777 said:


> Keep those in your cosmoline-coated dreams!!:rofl:


 Qa'Pla!

Car looks great! Can't wait to see more and hear about your trip! Drive safely. :thumbup:


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

is Neptunblau a special order color? I can't find it on the website and it really is gorgeous.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

kjboyd said:


> is Neptunblau a special order color? I can't find it on the website and it really is gorgeous.


It's a priority 1 sold order color.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

ah, one of those!


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I love it! I am not usually a fan of blue, but I would buy that one! I also really like the interior you chose to go with it. Good combo!!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Vitacura said:


> Car looks great! Can't wait to see more and hear about your trip! Drive safely. :thumbup:


"Ditto!"


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Safe travels


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

*This is XXX*

Had an interesting last day of my short European stint. Drove all the way out to Salzburg to visit Hangar 7 but found that it was closed for the evening for a private event Oh well...live and learn. (Before any smart-alecs say it, I found no mention of this on their website which, from the looks of it, has not been recently updated...the English version anyway). On to more pics!!!

Firstly, thanks to Adrian, Jonathan, and Bee for helping me through this daunting process. It certainly has been the trip of a lifetime. And now what you've been waiting for:

At Chiemesee









My pathetic attempt to visit Hangar 7:



Some random place with an Alpine (or perhaps just hilly) background:





Some interior pics:



(Anthracite Headliner)







Ok...more in the write-up which I plan to do while sipping on some wine on LH428 tomorrow.

Anuj


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Cliffs Notes of my trip (working on full write-up):

Day 1:

Arrived MUC early. Met Rolf at the Edeka bakery. He took me to my hotel (Hilton Munich Park....I'll explain later JSpira). Room not yet available so he took me to the Welt. I tried to finish paperwork early for the next day, but they said that it would be later in the day before that is possible. Harald sat down with me and planned my factory tour, briefing the next morning, vehicle delivery the next morning, and pass for BMW museum. Looked around the Welt. Got exhausted and went back to the hotel. Got a room (Exec Level...yea!!!) showered and headed to the Marienplatz to find a SIM card for my phone. Got one at the vodafone store and then back to the Welt. Did BMW Munich Plant tour. Got out of the tour, went back to Welt and....SAW MY CAR! So far away yet so close. I took so many pictures I think that people knew it was mine. Who else ordered a Neptune Blue 535xi? Went to Prinz Myshkin in town for dinner to celebrate. Went to sleep.

Day 2:

Woke up late. Not terribly late. Instead of leisurely breakfast in the Exec lounge and bus/train to the Welt, I showered, dressed, and told the cab to get to the Welt ASAP. Made it at 8:00am (they had asked me to be there at about 7:45am). Got done with the paperwork in 5 minutes and had a quick breakfast. Went to the meeting point and waited and waited. We asked if we were in the right place (me and 3 other couples) and were told that there was a major technical problem and deliveries could not be started on time. About 10 minutes later, Cornelia came and got me. She had a printout in her hand and she apologized for the wait. She said that they have had to print out all option sheets and do everything manually. She took me for the multimedia presentation but could not get it started. When she got it started, it was for a 335xi, not 535xi. About 5 minutes later she asked a colleague for help and then the 5 series presentation started.

Went through driving simulation. Not too useful but interesting nonetheless.

I went back to the premium lounge and then down the staircase. There was a problem getting the turntable going but then they did and it was gorgeous. Delivery took about 30 minutes. Harms programmed in the nav, LG unlocked world phone paired with the car, victory lap, and I was off. Went to the double doors, made a right and took some pictures at the double-cone. Then straight to Harms. From Harms to the Besucherpark at MUC to look at the Junkers, DC-3, and Connie that they have on display there. Had a nice lunch at the restaurant there. Went to the observation area to see the runways at MUC. Not much except small Airbii and Boeings probably doing continental ops. Then off to Dingolfing.

Dingolfing plant is AWESOME. When I can, I'll write a review comparing one to the other. The sparks are flying on you and you can actually touch the machinery and cars (though you are asked not to). Lots of walking, lots of up and down stairs. Not for people who can't do stairs or walk long distances. Awesome to see where my car was built. 

From Dingolfing back to Munich. Got up to 130mph. Was passed by new 7 series that must have been going ****ph. Parked the car at the hotel and then went out for Indian food at Sangam near Gieselstra


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

(Sorry...something happened to the last post)

Went to sleep WAAAY late as I was excited about the car.

Day 3:

Got up around 11am. Wanted to get up at 8am. Oh well. 

Went to the Marienplatz and bought a Cuckoocuckoo clock (paid too much at "The Souvenir Shop"). Ate sushi someplace near the Hofbrauhaus. Then got in the car and went to Salzburg. Showed-up at 4:45pm only to find that Hangar 7 was closed to the public for a private event. I was allowed to take my car on the grounds, take some pictures, and leave. Pissed, I left and returned to Munich.

Went to the Marienplatz. Walked back to Odeonsplatz, then past the Residenz back to Maximillianstrasse and then back to Marienplatz. Saw an interesting Mexican place at Gieselestrasse and ate there and had a beer. Back to the hotel to pack.

Day 4:

Got-up at 6:30. Went to Exec Lounge for breakfast. Left hotel at 8:30am. Went to the Shell station near Harms but all the bays were full and cars being washed and waxed so I went back to Harms. 45 seconds after I parked at about 8:50am, Rolf showed up. He took me to the airport and after standing in multiple lines for VAT refund, I went through security, went to the Business Class Lounge, had a drink, went towards my gate, went through security again, and onto the plane. Sat next to a "Frau-bitch" who didn't like that she had to share the row with me. Oh well. I still had fun even though she didn't. Landed in Charlotte a little late so I couldn't hop on an earlier flight home so I hung-out in the USAirways club and chilled while talking to people on the phone.

Wonderful experience. Only wish that my wife (7 months pregnant) and 2 year old could have come with me.

Will have more gory details in the "write-up."


----------

